# What colour should my birds poop be?



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

I know it's not excactly something we all want to talk about but I'm just curious. 

Since I got my birds (October 2010  ) thier poop hasn't changed in colour, but is it normal for it to be green and white? I know the difference between their urine and their poop, but _sometimes_ their poop is runny, and sometimes it's coiled. 

They are fed on a seed diet and like apples and the occassional peice of carrot. :thumbsup:

Not a nice subject, but any help wpuld be appreciated.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

hi, my cockateil and kakarikis have a varied diet, but their pooh is normally black/white. never really changes. hope this helps.
my birds won't touch veg but love fruit. we have millett handy for them but not too much, fruit, mixed seed, grit, honey stick, iodine block, and cuttlefish. summer fruits can be bought frozen when out of season just defrost overnight. 
don't know as to why your birds pooh is runny could be the diet theyr'e on. hope someone else has answer to your problem.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

It can either mean they are well hydrated or sick .... I would watch for their behaviour, if they are happy lively and bright, chances are its just more urine than urates/ stool !

So long as the dark green bit is still solid, chances are it isnt the runs... just more urine! 

Billy (my conure) seems to have a different dropping for every day of the week, but I think this is because he eats such a variety of food.
He has his normally parrot mix, various fruit and veg. But he also eats what ever we eat for tea... from bolognese to chicken n mash. He loves his juices aswell... yesterday he was over induldging in strawberry ribena which made him rather "loose" down there. But back to the norm today


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you!  I don't think I need to be worried, they are lively and loud as ever!  They still have a solid bit, their poop does change sometimes, but it only changes when they eat different fruits and veggies so I think it's normal!  x


----------



## carltinmar (Jul 14, 2011)

i think its normal, just make sure you clean the cage and keep it clean to avoid contamination.


----------

